# Frage zu den verschiedenen Arten



## gabi (19. Mai 2006)

Hi,

ich als nur Mitleser hier im Koibereich hab mal eine Frage.
Die verschiedenen Arten die es bei den Kois gibt sind doch nur die  Farbunterschiede (wie Rappe oder Schimmel bei Pferden) oder unterscheidet man da auch verschiedene Rassen?


----------



## stu_fishing (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Frage zu den verschiedenen Arten*

hallo gabi!
also..es sind weder verschiedenen arten noch rassen...das sind alles karpfen cyprinus carpio!..man unterscheidet bei uns verschiedene zuchtfprmen wie, __ schuppenkarpfen, spiegelkarpfen, zeilkarpfen, nackt oder lederkarpfen, die alle dem __ wildkarpfen entstammen..und die kois entstammen wiederum teilweisen diesen..mann kann also von arbvariationen wie zb verschieden gefärbten goldfischen sprechen bzw von zuchtformen!

lg thomas

ps: verzeiht mir mein deutsch heute..hab gestern ein paar prüfungen gefeiert;-)


----------



## gabi (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Frage zu den verschiedenen Arten*

Danke Thomas,

also
verstanden hab ich das immer noch nicht.  
Man kann die richtig züchten und bekommt wenn die Eltern die gleichen Farben haben wahrscheinlich auch Kinder mit den gleichen Farben. Oder ist das eher Zufall ob dabei ein wertvoller Koi entsteht.
Hab da wirklich keine Ahnung von.

PS. Die Feier muss ein Erfolg gewesen sein. Die Prüfungen auch?


----------



## stu_fishing (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Frage zu den verschiedenen Arten*

..also..was die koi züchtung betrifft werden dir wahrscheinlich noch andere(rainthanner?;-)) mehr sagen können..bin halt ne störnase..aber gesetzmäßig schauts ungefär so aus:

roter koi x rotweißer koi=

1/4 rot 3/4 rotweißer nachwuchs

oder

weißer koi x rot schwarzer koi=

1/4 weiß 1/2 rot weiß schwarz 1/4 rot schwarz

das sind die mendelschen gesetze..aber obs genauso ist..schwierig..da auch die dominaz des erbgutes eine rolle spielt- wie beim menschen-blonde werden irgendwann aussterben
..auf alle fälle wird koi nachwuchs sortiert..da karpfen ja gewaltig viel eier laichen..also aus einer nachzucht von tausenden eiern werden glaub ich so maximal 20 wirklich spitzen koi..aber mal chaun was die andern dazu sagen..

jop..prüfungen waren ein erfolg..tierökologie, bau der flanze und planzeichnen..

lg thomas


----------



## Dodi (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Frage zu den verschiedenen Arten*

Moin Gabi!

Ich bin leider keine "Fachfrau" - aber soviel weiß ich über Koi: die Japaner geben sich wirklich große Mühe, aus wertvollen Blutlinien schöne Koi zu züchten. Aus den vielen, vielen Nachkommen entstehen jedoch nur einige wenige wirklich wertvolle Fische. 

Schau Dir doch mal das Video von Galileo an, da erfährst Du viel Wissenswertes, wie z. B. daß die wertlosen Koi sogar zum Angeln für den Mittagstisch freigegeben werden...

http://www.prosieben.de/lifestyle_magazine/galileo/videoarchiv/


----------



## Annett (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Frage zu den verschiedenen Arten*

Hallo Gabi,

warum sind fast alle Friesenpferde Rappen oder Lippizaner Schimmel?
Weil lange genug auf diese eine Farbe selektiert wurde.
Die meisten Rassen oder Varietäten gehen auf Zucht und Selektion auf bestimmte Merkmale hin zurück. Auch für unsere Hunderassen gilt das.


----------



## rainthanner (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Frage zu den verschiedenen Arten*



> ..also..was die koi züchtung betrifft werden dir wahrscheinlich noch andere(rainthanner?;-)) mehr sagen können..


 
Nö wieso, ist alles schon gut beschrieben worden.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Thorsten (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Frage zu den verschiedenen Arten*

da fällt mir glatt was ein....ich muss die _Koizuchtformen_ noch ins Forum einbauen 

.... dank Rainer können wir dann, die verschiedenen Arten - Zuchtformen wieder "bewundern" 

Mache ich am Sonntag.........


----------



## gabi (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Frage zu den verschiedenen Arten*

Danke Dodi,

der Beitrag von Galileo ist toll. Hab davon heute schon einen Teil angeschaut.

Annett,
dann werden bei den Koi vielleicht auch langsam Rassen herausgezüchtet?


----------



## Annett (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Frage zu den verschiedenen Arten*

Hallo Gabi,

ich weiß leider nicht genau, wie sich nun die Farben, Schuppen und Flecken bei Koi vererben. 
Es kann schon sein, dass irgendwann einmal z.B. reinerbige Platinum Ogon nur noch solche hervorbringen. 
Aber wie gesagt, auch in der Pferde- oder Hundezucht spliten die Erbanlagen immer wieder auf und es entstehen auch andersfarbige Tiere.


----------



## olafkoi (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Frage zu den verschiedenen Arten*

Oh wowwww
Jetzt werden die Gesetze der Koizucht neu geschrieben.
Wie eklärt Ihr euch das wenn mann einen Chagoi und einen Kohaku kreuzt Kohakus Sanke Showa Utsuris rausbekommt oder gar Platinas ?
Kleiner Tipp die Grundfarbe eines Koi ist und bleibt schwarz ! Und genau das ist der Grund warum Nachzuchten nie die Qualität wie Original Japakoi haben werden, den nur der Japaner kennt die zusammensetzung der Farben und deren Vererbung. Also erst lesen dann zustimmen ! Nachzulesen ist die Koizucht mit den Techniken der Farbgebung im "Koi Breeders Manuel" dessen übersetzung aus dem japanischen ins englische in Japan zu erwerben war zum kostenpunkt von 490,00 € ein SPITZENWERK mit 560 Seiten. Die Texte stammen aus den Jahren 1825- 2003.

Gruß


----------



## Annett (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Frage zu den verschiedenen Arten*

Moin Olaf,

ist da ein Schreibfehler in dem Buchnamen oder warum finden wir absolut nichts dazu? 
Hast Du denn das besagte Buch vor Dir liegen und kannst uns aufklären?! 
Nicht nur allgemein ein bissle wiedersprechen... Sag mal was handfestes dazu 
Und wer hat hier irgendwo uneingeschränkt zugestimmt?  

Mit dauerhafter Inzucht bekommt man absolut reinerbige Tiere-wenn es die Tierart denn verträgt (Erbfehler und Krankheitserreger merzen solche Populationen unter normalen Haltungsbedingungen meist aus).
Deshalb betreibt man immer nur ein wenig Inzucht um einen Zucht-Fortschritt zu erzielen 
Beispiele für absolut ingezüchtete Populationen gefällig?? Hamster, Mäuse, Ratten für spezielle Versuchszwecke wurden dermaßen ingezüchtet, dass sie nicht nur äußerlich absolut identisch sind und nur noch unter fast keimfreien Bedingungen leben und sich vermehren können. SPF (Spezifiziert Pathogen Frei) nennt man diese Haltungsbedingungen. Aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema.
*Alle* unsere Goldhamster stammen übrigens von ganz wenigen Exemplaren (3 oder 5.. bin mir da nicht mehr ganz sicher) ab, die ein Wissenschaftler vor vielen Jahren aus ihrem Ursprungsgebiet mitbrachte!


----------



## olafkoi (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Frage zu den verschiedenen Arten*

Dieses Buch ist nicht mehr zu bekommen ! im Ebay wurde ein Exemplar vor drei Wochen für 2970 € versteigert. Gesammtauflage war 6000 Stück.

Die Grundfarben des Koi ist schwarz und daran ändert auch Mendel und Hamster nichts  

Nein Spaß beiseite 
Die Kunst der Koizucht liegt in der Jahrhundertlangen Zuchterfahrung der Züchter und nur diese haben über Generationen Ihr Wissen weitergegeben. Es Ist völlig unrelewand od du 3/4 und 1/4 rot weiß oder blau oder ähnliches verpaarst. Isumya z.B. hat seine Zuchterfolge (Yamabuki Ogon) nie durch Inzucht veredelt sondern nur durch reinerbigkeit  und was dabei rausgekommen ist  TOP Yamabuki . Ein großer Faktor für die Farbgebung und das Wachstum liegt in der Aufzucht der kleinen mit Algen geanu das was die meisten Koinasen nicht im Teich haben wollen. Aufzuchtteich in Japan werden mit Lehmboden der durchsetzt mit Hühnermist (als Dünger für die Schwebealgen) aufgezogen. Dazu kommt eine Top Wasserqualität gepaart mit Mineralien.

Gerne stelle ich dir das Buch zur Verfügung ist aber in Englisch.

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Annett (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Frage zu den verschiedenen Arten*

Hallo Olaf,



> Die Grundfarben des Koi ist schwarz und daran ändert auch Mendel und Hamster nichts



ich hoffe, das ist wirklich als Spaß gemeint.... ansonsten: welche Grundfarbe haben denn die Feldmäuse, Wildkaninchen usw.??
Und trotzdem gibt es in menschlicher Obhut durch Zucht und Selektion weiße, braune, gescheckte... Exemplare 

Mir ist klar, dass sich die Koi-Züchter nicht so leicht in die Karten schauen lassen.
Farbe, Beschuppung und "Fleckung" werden garantiert nicht mit ganz wenigen Genen vererbt. Sonst gäbe es diese angesprochenen "reinerbigen Tiere" längst. 
Aber die Qualität der Koi steigt mit jedem Jahrzehnt. Sicherlich ist das kein Zufall....sondern es ist die Belohnung für die Arbeit der Züchter.
Übrigens: Auch absolut identische Tiere z.B. Zwillingskälber oder Klone müssen nicht gleich aussehen. Oftmals ist die Fleckung nicht 100%ig gleich! Die Natur (man kann auch Zufall sagen) entscheidet am Ende über den Phänotyp, auch wenn der Genotyp (das Genom) absolut identisch ist. So hab ich das zumindest in der Uni gehört und auf Fotos gesehen...

Du würdest mir ein Buch im Wert von knapp 3000Euro ausleihen?? 
Kannst Du evtl. mal das Cover und/oder das Inhaltsverzeichnis einscannen, damit ich wenigstens weiß, was mir entgeht!


----------



## olafkoi (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Frage zu den verschiedenen Arten*

Hi Annett

nur ein kleiner Auzug aus dem Buch übersetzt  

Der Fachausdruck für diese wunderschönen Fische ist Nishigoi (Brokatkarpen)

Die eindrucksvollen Muster und die harmonischen Farben wären schon Grund genug, um die Popularität des Koi zu erklären.

Von diesen wunderbaren Zierkarpfen geht aber noch mehr aus. Eine Faszination, die alle Liebhaber in Ihren Bann zieht.

Die vielen Koi-Zuchtformen stammen im Ursprung von Wildkarpfen ab.

Die ersten Farbvarianten traten ca. vor 200 Jahren auf die sich bis zum Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts zu den heute bekannten Zuchtformen herausgebildet haben.

Seit dem beginn der Koikultur im 20. Jahrhundert, haben viele Züchter Zeit und Mühe in der Zucht neuer Varianten investiert. 

Ja ich würde es dir leihen ich kenn deine Fachneigung zu genüge


----------



## Annett (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Frage zu den verschiedenen Arten*

Kein Scann? Als Appettithappen...


----------



## Joachim (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Frage zu den verschiedenen Arten*

@ Olaf
"...ich würde es dir leihen..." - das heist: ich *werde* es dir leihen  

 also ich hab nun wirklich Mühe gegeben - aber ich hab weder mit google, yahoo, msn, altavista noch über ebay und amazon etwas zu diesem Buch finden können. Nix, aber auch gar nix. Muss doch irgendwo was zu stehen?

Meine Suchbegriffe waren:

Koi Breeders Manuel
Koi Breeders Manual
Koi Breeders
Koi Breeder
Koi Breders
Koi Breder

Hast doch bestimmt nen Scanner - legs doch mal drauf, wird schon nicht wegbelichetet werden. Danke.


----------

